# mako regs



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was about 40 miles out yesterday and caught a small Mako. Cool looking shark very blue. Debated on keeping him cause I have read many times they are good to eat but decided to put him back because I was unsure of the regs. In reading it appears that a short fin mako 54 inches is legal is that correct? If that is the case I did the right thing because he would not have measured 54 inches.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure on the regs, but what did it eat? I have caught one about the same size almost every trip this year on a stretch 30. Very cool looking shark for sure


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

This one took a live bait "pinfish" rigged on a bottom rig (coming up) in 300 ft of water over some rocks.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The answer is 54 inches at fork minimum.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish N Tales said:


> Not sure on the regs, but what did it eat? I have caught one about the same size almost every trip this year on a stretch 30. Very cool looking shark for sure


You're catching makos on almost every trip?


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah on the same stretch 30. They are all about the same size.

Here is a couple of them...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I want that Mako in the bottom pic for a pet


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

How about that. Never seen one that small!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That smaller one was the first one we had every caught. They sure are aggressive! And super fast


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

very cool. wish the wahoo were that thick. lol

The one I had was about 48 inches. I have seen a 70 or so lb brought in at palafox marina and cleaned there. Though I have been reading a lot of people on various fishing sites consider it bad form to keep one less than 100 lbs.


----------

